# Recommended tank mates for dwarf gourami



## Epic (May 12, 2012)

Hello peeps. I have an 18.7 gallon aquarium which I am currently cycling. I am really really REALLY excited about going to abbyys aquatics to buy some fish once it has completed. But I need some ideas..I definately want a dwarf gourami, and 5 black skirt tetras. I want fish that are very colorful and interesting, but that are easy to care for and have no special requirements. Would you recommend a sword plant for my aquarium? thanks for reading. 

ps: I have a fluval u2 filter, an under gravel filter and a 100 watt heater. :fish:


----------



## mdoran11 (May 7, 2012)

A school of corys are always fun to watch, but not as colorful. I really like the dwarf honey gouramis and hope to get one soon. They're very beautiful and funny to watch. Cherry barbs, phantom tetras, and blue & red tetras are cool schooling fish as well. Let me know what you're looking at as options because I want ideas for my new tank too lol.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah corys are great bottom dwellers. Almost any type of tetra or barb or danio. Rams are very colorful I would get like 1 or 2. Anything in my tank would work. It's up to you.


----------



## Epic (May 12, 2012)

mdoran11 said:


> A school of corys are always fun to watch, but not as colorful. I really like the dwarf honey gouramis and hope to get one soon. They're very beautiful and funny to watch. Cherry barbs, phantom tetras, and blue & red tetras are cool schooling fish as well. Let me know what you're looking at as options because I want ideas for my new tank too lol.


Thanks alot dude. I think I'm gonna go with the following:

1x Dwarf Gourami
6x Black Skirt Tetras
1x Kribensis

thinks thats it but I need more ideas as I may change a fish.


----------

